# receiver poops out



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

my Hi-Tech receiver (red box in picture) went kapoot this weekend. I didn't know what the problem was at first, thinking it to be a loose wire or something.

Fortunately, I had a second receiver so I was able to isolate the problem easily.

I had the train out plowing wet snow and I'm guessing some water got into it? Just a guess. 

Wonder if anyone else has experienced a problem like this.

Incidentally, the blue box in the picture is the ESC from a motor boat, which doesn't mind getting wet.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops. Anything can happen. 

Fortunately, 2 channel radios are cheap these days.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretent it is a boat, put the receiver in a baloon.. No more water failures.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

SE18, 
Check to make sure the receiver's crystal is not loose. Sometimes they'll pop out a bit and you'll have problems. Hitec's service is excellent, so if it continues to give you problems contact them from their website- www.hitecrcd.com .
I have one of those boat ESC's also. It works great but the switching rate on it is low so it generates a high pitched squeal in the motor. I tried it in a couple of loco's and it did the same thing in all. If yours is doing that and you want something different without breaking the bank you can try the SyRen10 from Dimension Engineering (http://www.dimensionengineering.com/). This ESC has a very high swithcing rate so you don't get the whining sound. The guy that owns the company is a real wizard and puts out great products. 
Dave


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

You might also try the RailBoss R/C. It will use your same tx/rx, will run silent, won't glitch, will allow you to run with the Tx off, and provide automated station stops if you like.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! I did, btw, notice a sound (didn't know it was from the ESC). I actually like the sound (might be different pitch from what you are experiencing). 

I'll examine the receiver and if still problem I'll notify their website; much thanks for that info. 

I'll get a balloon next time to cover it and seal with tie tie


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine wet one day and it quit working. I left it lay on a table to dry out and it was fine the next day. Now I'm more careful with it


----------

